# Regarding Statutory Declaration for ACS under System Engineer for 189 skilled visa



## jayaharsha (May 17, 2015)

Regarding Statutory Declaration for ACS under 189 skilled visa

Dear experts,

I request your valuable guidance in the preparation of statutory declaration.

My education is B.Tech in computer science. 
I have a total experience of 13 years in IT with 10.5 in current company. Rest 2.5 years from 3 companies. My current role in the organization is Technical Architect.

I am currently confused with various doubts pertaining to the preparation of Statutory declaration required for filing of ACS.

Below are the doubts Iam haunted with and I request your kind help in this regard.

1. Firstly, One of the documents to be furnished for filing ACS is Statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities in correspondence with the occupation the individual is claiming to have experience. Based on the above experience, I am able to get the statutory declaration of my roles and responsibilities from my colleague who is currently working in my company. Apart from that I am unable to get the contacts of the colleagues from the past companies I have experience in the first 2.5 years of my career.

Hence, I request your valuable advice in this regard that whether submitting the statutory declaration for my current company is enough to claim a maximum of 15 points Iam eligible for the experience I possess.

2. Secondly, I am not sure which occupation would be suitable for based on my current role Technical Architect for the past 5 years following a Designer and programmer roles performed earlier to this. The question is whether Software Engineer occupation suit my skillset? 

3. Can anyone please help me provide the declaration format for Software Engineer.

Sorry for writing such a lengthy mail.


Thanks
Jaya Harsha


----------



## jayaharsha (May 17, 2015)

*In Summary*

I have a total of 13 yrs exp with 10.5 in current company and 2.5 (6 m, 6 m, 1.5) in 3 other companies. I couldn't get anyone to sign for me for the previous companies as they are long back. However, all the companies are geninune but I didn't preserve payslips and form16.
I just spoke to one of previous company. They are checking whether they can provide my roles and responsibilities on their letter head. If I can get it, it would cover 6 months.

My question is, 
If I don't mention my prior 2.5 or 2 yrs exp, then will there be any query from ACS as to explain why there is a gap for 1st 2.5 or 2 yrs. 
In contrast to the above, If it is mandatory to show previous 2.5 or 2 yrs exp to ACS irrespective of the availability of referrals from them, then can I say to them somewhere(not sure in which document) that I couldn't get referrals from the previous companies because of lack of contacts or mention that they are contract jobs which will anyway not be considered by ACS.

Please advice.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline:-






jayaharsha said:


> Regarding Statutory Declaration for ACS under 189 skilled visa
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For ACS and EOI, we have to provide Employment History for LAST 10 years ONLY.


As you current employment if over 10.5 years, YOU MAY ignore your previous employments for ACS Skills Assessment and THEN EOI.

BUT AT THE TIME of VISA application we will have to show these previous employments.


"The 10 years requirement period for work experience is based on the past 10 years from the submission date of your online skills application"





jayaharsha said:


> I have a total of 13 yrs exp with 10.5 in current company and 2.5 (6 m, 6 m, 1.5) in 3 other companies. I couldn't get anyone to sign for me for the previous companies as they are long back. However, all the companies are geninune but I didn't preserve payslips and form16.
> I just spoke to one of previous company. They are checking whether they can provide my roles and responsibilities on their letter head. If I can get it, it would cover 6 months.
> 
> My question is,
> ...


----------



## jayaharsha (May 17, 2015)

Many Many Thanks Jeetendra.

Your help is Invaluable.

Thank you very much Indeed!!! Good to see that you are also from Bangalore.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually my location is Pune.


What indicated you that my location is Bangalore? Is there any system glitch that I'm not aware of?





jayaharsha said:


> Many Many Thanks Jeetendra.
> 
> Your help is Invaluable.
> 
> Thank you very much Indeed!!! Good to see that you are also from Bangalore.


----------



## jayaharsha (May 17, 2015)

Its my assumption based on the info in the doc u shared. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok, Nothing to be sorry about.


The attached templates were uploaded by other forum members.




jayaharsha said:


> Its my assumption based on the info in the doc u shared. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear All,
I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have about 7.5 years of total experience. ACS has deducted my 6 years of experience so I can't claim points for experience. However I am still eligible to file EOI with 60 points.

Here I have a doubt that still do I need to mention all my experience while submitting EOI application? And still do I need to provide all employment documents such as payslips, form 16, relieving letters, etc., and still DIBP may verify the employment with employers?

I have heard that if you are not claiming points for experience then they might skip employer verification step. I am worried because what if they don't get positive feedback.

Experts please comment on this as I am filing EOI by this week.


----------



## robinjoseph (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello to all,

I am also planning to apply for Australia PR and has done following things:
•	I have taken the IELTS test and has scored L=8.5, R=8.5,S=8,W=7. 
•	I have collected my transcripts from the university.
•	My total experience is more than 10 years and as per ANZSCO codes I meet the requirement of ICT Business Analysts (261111 ). I have collected the reference letter from my previous employer which is for 5 years. My current employer is not ready to give reference letter so I will be taking SD from my manager.

However I am facing one problem. As my qualification in not from the software background I have to write RPL as per ACS format. I have no clue how to start or effective write RPL so that it should not get rejected.

I request to share a sample format which can put light on how to start and how to use the key words so that I can write in my own words.

Any assistance on this regards will be highly obliging.

Rgds
Robin


----------

